# Léger Upgrade Power Mac G4



## gridaz (29 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,


je me permets de créer un nouveau topic pour éviter le déterrage même si celui sur l'upgrade de l'iMac G4 me plaisait pas mal...


Je devrais bientôt récupérer un PM G4 450 (single ou dual CPU ?!) avec 1,5go de RAM il me semble... Je vérifierais la config en temps voulu.

J'ai fais pas mal de recherches sur le Web et sur Ebay pour trouver des petits composants sympas à lui rajouter histoire d'un faire une machine utilisable.

N'ayant jamais vraiment utilisé de PPC (sauf celui-ci mais il y a longtemps, tjr sur OS 9) je me demande ce que ca vaut pr des tâches simples.

Je ne désire pas spécialement l'utiliser comme machine secondaire ni rien, juste pour le délire/plaisir/découverte et pourquoi pas une utilisation serveur (à voir)


Alors pr le choix des composants, je pensais à un petit DD 7200trs/min 8mo de cache (limite des 120go... ?!) et changer la CG pour une ATI ou Nvidia d'ancienne génération, 5xxx ou 9xxx pour délester le CPU quand c'est possible (Mac OSX). (je devrais donc flasher le bios)

Est-ce que ca vaut le coup niveau perfs de les changer, sachant que les upgrade CPU même d'occaz sont clairement hors de prix?!

Merci d'avance pr vos réponses éclairées ++


Pour information j'ai déjà un MacBook 2008 sur lequel je fais un peu tout! Mais j'ai aussi des PC: C2D 6400, Athlon XP 3200+, et un Libretto 166Mhz  .


PS: je pense tester Linux dessus aussi (je ne suis pas noob en Linux je précise, tester sur *celui-ci* juste)


----------



## ntx (29 Avril 2009)

Compte bien chaque euros que tu veux dépenser pour un vieux truc pareil. Il pourrait être bien plus rentable d'acheter une machine d'occasion qui sera bien plus performante.
D'autre part je ne vois pas bien ce que tu compes en faire vu que tu as un MacBook tout neuf. Tu risques de ne même pas supporter le temps de démarrage et de lancement de n'importe quelle application


----------



## gridaz (30 Avril 2009)

Non non je veux surtout pas acheter d'autre machine, comme je disais c'est juste pour tester/utiliser la machine.

J'ai 3 machines bien plus puissantes c'est pas le soucis, je veux juste voir ce qu'on peut tirer d'un vieux G4 et voir ce que donnait les Mac de l'époque sous PPC et OS 9...

Mais d'après tout ce que je lis effectivement ça vaut pas le coup de l'upgrader.


----------



## soleil91 (30 Avril 2009)

bonjour
si je comprends bien c'est pas pur plaisir ' intellectuel ' et sans état d'âme que tu as très envie de revivre ' le passé ' ...  perso je trouve cela très intéressant  et je viens  de ressusciter un magnifique g4 en 450  ...un cube il est vrai - j'ai un peu revisité  notre os9  puis ai retrouvé la légèreté de 10 3  - il n'y a que 768 de ram - et je viens d'installer 10 4  car il y a des applications audio que j'aime beaucoup - il y a ces petites enceintes harman kardon étonnantes de qualité -
bref  je ne vois pas ce qui t'empêcherait cette cure de rajeunissement
n'oublie pas = si tu veux passer de os9 à un osx de mettre à jour le firmware = rappel=

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1395?viewlocale=fr_FR

à+++++++++


----------



## gridaz (30 Avril 2009)

Merci pour ton témoignage peux tu alors m'en dire un peu plus?

Je pensais m'en tenir également à Tiger en sorte de Dual Boot pour garder une trace d'OS9...
Je testerais avant de faire l'upgrade, l'idée de celui-ci étant d'avoir une machine utilisable si celle-ci ne l'est pas au départ. Surtout pr des OSX plus récents!
Le disque dur étant qquechose qui a bcp évolué et qui se trouve pr pas cher, tout comme la carte graphique (PC).

Je savais pas du tout pr le firmware obligatoire, mais je comptais de toute façon procéder à toute les màj firmware avant de passer à autre chose.


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Avril 2009)

Oui, ça vaut le coût de l'upgrader :

CG maximum supporté avec flash (PC) sera une Geforce 6200 256 Mo de chez XFX (PCB Noir) et une Readon 9800 Pro.

Après oui, le disque dur à une limite de 128 Go (sur la partition Principale, celle de boot) à cause du bus ATA 66 et du vieux Chipset

Voila

PS : Regarde ma signature, j'ai un Powermac G4 AGP (Sawtooth) avec 350 Mhz et 640 Mb de ram et ça fonctionne super bien sous Tiger ! Linux non, à cause de la carte graphique.
Ton modèle est un single Processeur, un DA (Digital Audio) le dual processeur était à partir de 500 Mhz.


----------



## gridaz (8 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir, j'ai trouvé l'occaz d'acheter un processeur 800 Mhz pour mon G4. Je pense que celui fonctionne avec un bus 133, et donc que son coeff est de 6 (6x133 = 800) donc si je le montais sur le mien j'obtiendrais 600 Mhz.
J'ai bon pr les PPC ça fonctionnait comme ça également? (avec Apple on peut s'attendre à des grosses variations par rapport aux pc donc bon)

Je l'ai pour 23&#8364; in ça les vaut? 50% d'augmentation de fréquence sur G4 (mais probablement moins de cache, en revanche plus rapide (1024@200->256@800 donc surement @600))
Sachant que j'ai monté la ram à quelquechose comme 768mo, je sens que c'est le proc qui va limiter now (avec le DD mais comme je l'utilise peu... je pense de toute façon à le changer si vraiment j'utilise la machine)


G4 400Mhz Single sous Tiger .11, avec DD 10Go 5400, 320mo de RAM et ATI Rage Pro 128. (d'origine quoi ou presque )


----------



## gridaz (10 Juin 2009)

gridaz a dit:


> Bonsoir, j'ai trouvé l'occaz d'acheter un processeur 800 Mhz pour mon G4. Je pense que celui fonctionne avec un bus 133, et donc que son coeff est de 6 (6x133 = 800) donc si je le montais sur le mien j'obtiendrais 600 Mhz.
> J'ai bon pr les PPC ça fonctionnait comme ça également? (avec Apple on peut s'attendre à des grosses variations par rapport aux pc donc bon)
> 
> Je l'ai pour 23 in ça les vaut? 50% d'augmentation de fréquence sur G4 (mais probablement moins de cache, en revanche plus rapide (1024@200->256@800 donc surement @600))
> ...




UP!


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Juin 2009)

Si c'est une carte accélératrice, ça peut marcher. Si le pross vient d'un G4 QS ou MDD ça ne peut pas marcher

Voila


----------



## gridaz (11 Juin 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Est-il possible d'en savoir plus?


----------

